# Now Available: Walther P99 20rd 9MM mags and Magazine Grip Extensions for Compacts



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

They are now listed at this site. http://kiei.biz/walther_parts___accessories?b=1

Anybody have any comments about their dealings with them? Their website doesn't list a phone #. I guess the only way to contact them is by Email:smt119 That kind of makes me nervous.

The 20rd mag is $94.00:smt076 
The mag sleeve is $30.00.

At least they don't soak you on shipping. It looks very reasonable.

Unless someone posts a negative comment, I think I'll order a sleeve & check them out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a pos comment on them in the vendor feedback section - go check it out...

I won't pay $94 for a 20 round mag.

I just ordered the sleeve for less on ebay today. Guy is out of them now. But, keep your eyes open. Its someone from Germany. But even with the shipping, its around $20.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/org-Walther-P-9...ryZ37471QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

One more... this one looks to be a few $ more since it is listed in Euros....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea - its less than $2 more... Something like $21.94 w/ shipping for the euro cost. I bought 1....

If U buy it - don't automatically pay w/ pay pal. I noticed he has instructions on how to pay w/ paypal. Its not set up to do it automatically on ebay. If ya e-mail him after U win, he'll give U his paypal acct.

I had to pay it as "other" because paypal wouldn't take it as an ebay payment because it wouldn't accept the darn auction # - maybe because he had more than 1 item and the auction is still active... Who knows...


----------

